# Problem connecting to public router



## BLyons13 (Apr 9, 2011)

Here is my issue. As of this past week, I can no longer connect to the wireless internet in my girlfriend's apartment building. I never had a problem before, but lately it won't let me. Whenever I run the diagnostic, it gives me a message telling me to unplug the router, which I obviously can't do as I have no control over it. Her computer works fine on it. My computer works fine on my home wireless internet. I have also tried connecting to another public connection I pick up in her apartment and gotten the same problem.
I have a Toshiba Satellite L505 with Windows 7 on it. I have tried changing the MAC, but that did not help. I ran the ipconfig /all, I don't remember exactly what my IP was, but I know it started with 192. If there is any other information you need just ask and I would be happy to give it. I don't have a jump drive on me so I can't post the complete results of my ipconfig, but I can give specific numbers if you need them.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

remove the wireless profiles - this will mean you need to re-enter the Wireless KEY for all profiles you delete - you will be prompted for the key - lets see an ipconfig /all and also an xirrus screen shot 

As you have no way to copy information - can we see 
adapter name 
IP 
default gateway 
DNS


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to remove Wireless Profiles *
Removing an existing wireless "profile"
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Direct link to the program is here Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## BLyons13 (Apr 9, 2011)

Remove all profiles, or the ones giving me problems? Yesterday I removed all but the one at school and my own home profile.
There is no IP listed in my ipconfig. 
Adapter-Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PC I-E NIC
I also don't have a default gateway or DNS listed.

When run it on my girlfriend's computer her IP is 192.168.0.104, default gateway is 192.168.0.1, and DNS is 192.168.0.1

I can't run a xirrus right now as I don't have it on my computer.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

does it say media disconnected ?
is the IP starting 169.254.x.x - if so , that is when the PC cannot find a DHCP service to get an IP address , The fact it can pick up and work on other wireless networks is a bit concerning , as not sure what else to suggest, unless a firewall is having an issue with that particular network - but it should be the same on all networks 

Often wireless doesnot work in safemode -but it maybe worth trying 

as the pc boots up keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking *

see if a) the wireless works and if it does b) connects


----------



## BLyons13 (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah it says media disconnected. There is no IP at all in the ipconfig. There is one other unsecure network that I can connect to temporarily, but it is a Cisco network and requires a login to use the internet. 
I have disabled my firewalls and tried connecting and still was not able to.
I also rebooted my computer in safe mode but wasn't able to connect then either.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i'm not sure what else to suggest - if you can connect to another wireless network, then nothing wrong with PC - only thing i can think of in that situation is wireless profiles and we covered that


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi BLyons13,

Assume that the Apt. Landlord found out about your MAC Address, maybe it's been blocked. I don't know if it's possible for you to find out or ask.


----------



## BLyons13 (Apr 9, 2011)

I assumed that it might be blocked though, which is why I tried changing the MAC address and it didn't work. 

Thanks for trying to help Etaf. I'll download xirrus before I'm over there the next time and bring a flash drive so I can post exactly what it says.


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 14, 2008)

If it was a private network, they may well have found out about the extra bandwidth usage and secured their connection.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Pls contact the Landlord about your issue.


----------



## BLyons13 (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok, I brought a jump drive over and have results to post now. 
I would contact the landlord, but the landlord is not very on top of things and does not respond to complaints, so it would be a lost cause.

My ipconfig:

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Megatron
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-F1-A1-56-89-03
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : mshome.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-6C-6C-6D-6A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.mshome.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{BC5D3DE6-9EF6-4A1E-B336-95F58230E961}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

The node type just recently changed to mixed, it was Hybrid before that. Not sure how that happened.

The Xirrus is attached.

I also tried running a local area connection with a cable off my girlfriend's computer to see if that would work, but I couldn't seem to get internet that way either. I had internet sharing enabled on my end but there was no option on hers to do that, any ideas for that if I can't get the wifi to work?

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Here's an issue here:


> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC


Does your Toshiba laptop have a 3rd party wireless manager software installed?

Pls remove the current wireless profiles in yor computer then re-add it again. Make sure that you type in the correct network encryption.
Easy Way to Delete Wireless Network Profile in Windows 7

Have you tried assigning a Static IP?


----------



## BLyons13 (Apr 9, 2011)

I have removed and readded the dlink profile many times. Now I removed all profiles and readded dlink. I have also tried setting a static IP many times. I use the same numbers as what my girlfriend's computer gives in an ipconfig, but change the last digit of the ip slightly. For example, hers ends .104, so I've tried .103 and .105.
I am not aware of any other wireless manager software.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Try changing the Mixed/Auto Mode to B/G of your wireless adapter. This usually can be done from your computer's Device Manager. If that didn't work you may try a diff Wireless adapter.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

What is the name of the wireless you are trying to connect to ?

there are two unsecure networks on that list 

dlink
tiny-eagle

As a test - see if you can connect to either of those two networks ?


----------



## BLyons13 (Apr 9, 2011)

etaf said:


> What is the name of the wireless you are trying to connect to ?
> 
> there are two unsecure networks on that list
> 
> ...


dlink is the one I'm trying to connect to. There is a 3rd unsecure one that shows up sometimes called netgear. If I try to connect to that, I get the same issue as dlink. I can connect to tiny-eagle somewhat, but it is a Cisco network that requires a login to use the internet, so that's as far as I can go with that.

2xg, I assume you wanted me to change my wireless mode from b/g/n to b/g? I tried that, but had the same problem. Dlink is in 802.11n mode though.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

lets try a TCP/IP reset and also show the status of all the services 


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.


Post back the results here - we need to know these commands worked correctly
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

Post back the results here 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Services*
Shamelessly stolen from a John Will Post 
post back the status - started/stopped and automatic/manual
Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running.

Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.
Start > control panel > administrative tools > event Viewer

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## BLyons13 (Apr 9, 2011)

I didn't run the TCP/IP thing yet because I'm not there and am not sure if I'm supposed to be there when I run it.
I checked the services, they're all started and either automatic or manual.
I've been looking through the even viewer around the time it stopped working to see what may have triggered it. Here are some that I found that occurred between the time it did work and the next time I went over and it stopped working.
'WLAN AutoConfig service has successfully stopped.'
'Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller is disconnected from network.'
'CPLIB :: General - Invalid Parameter'
'Custom dynamic link libraries are being loaded for every application. The system administrator should review the list of libraries to ensure they are related to trusted applications.'
'Windows detected your registry file is still in use by other applications or services. The file will be unloaded now. The applications or services that hold your registry file may not function properly afterwards. '
'WLAN AutoConfig service has successfully stopped.'
Then it repeated the above issues when I got to my girlfriend's that day and couldn't connect, followed by these.
'Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 0x70F1A1568903. The following error occurred: 0x79. Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.'
'Your computer was not assigned an address from the network (by the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 0x70F1A1568903. The following error occurred: 0x79. Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.'
I also had this error many times, usually about 15 times in a row when it showed up.
'Skipping empty element [tsu:setup_args]'

However looking backward beyond that point I've seen all of these messages come up on a fairly regular basis in the past and it always worked then, so maybe they mean nothing.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> I didn't run the TCP/IP thing yet because I'm not there and am not sure if I'm supposed to be there when I run it.


 are you access the PC remotely - the TCP/IP reset will need a reboot of the PC 



> However looking backward beyond that point I've seen all of these messages come up on a fairly regular basis in the past and it always worked then, so maybe they mean nothing.


 - The WLAN service usually managers the wireless however, Toshiba may have there own wireless service - I don't remember if that's the case, as i have played with a few Toshiba - but check to see if there is a wireless manager on the machine running and conflicting - if its running , it may be in the system tray bottom right hand side - also have a look under >start>all programs> Toshiba - see if there's a wireless program there


----------



## BLyons13 (Apr 9, 2011)

I reset the TCP/IP. It said successfully reset the winsock catalog. For ipv4 it reset the global, interface, unicast address, and route. For ipv6 it said there are no user specified settings to be reset.
I then rebooted the computer and haven't notice any changes. My ipconfig is still the same and I still have no internet.

Toshiba has something called ConfigFree. It has a radar, and something to repair connections, but that didn't work for me either.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

If you're able to connect somewhere else and not in this particular Apt., there's something in the router that's blocking your connection.

Again, I would try a different Wi-Fi Adapter, it might help.


----------



## BLyons13 (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't know what happened, but I was watching a movie and the connection just came back on its own after over a week without it. This was hours after I messed with anything, so I'm not sure why it started working then. Hopefully it stays this way from now on.


----------

